
 i would like your feedback on Followletter - ossamaben
http://www.followletter.com
======
enrolly
So inBox zero could be a reality not fiction any more. will Follow Letter have
a platform for publishers to manage their newsletters?

~~~
ossamaben
Yes, Followletter will make it easy for publishers to send targeted
newsletters and receive in depth insights and analytics.

